# Problème recharge batterie, help!!!



## endymion (25 Mars 2004)

Je n'arrive plus à recharger ma baterie correctement! Je m'explique:

Je viens d'acheter chez aboutbatteries une batterie neuve pour mon Ti800.
J'ai effectué environ 3 cycles complets de charge et décharge qui se sont passés normalement et j'ai été très heureux de constater que j'avais retrouvé une autonomie de 4h30 en utilisation bureautique et que je pouvais de nouveau regarder un DVD en entier dans le train! (L'ancienne batterie de moins de deux ans ne tient plus qu'une demi-heure!!!).
Bref, j'étais heureux de mon investissement jusqu'à ce que, il y a quelques jours de ça, après une utilisation en mode portable qui avait presque vidé la batterie (aux environs de 4/5%, quelque chose comme ça), je branche le Ti sur le secteur pour le recharger et que je constate après plusieurs heures que la charge n'avait pas dépassé 10% environ et que la diode était repassée au vert.
Depuis, j'ai fait des tas d'essais et le résultat est le suivant: la nouvelle batterie ne se recharge que par incréments de 6% environ. Ensuite, il faut la sortir et la remettre et c'est reparti pour 6% de plus. Je suis arrivé comme ça à 100%, mais c'est franchement fastidieux (il faut sortir la batterie environ toutes les 10 minutes et j'ai peur de finir par bousiller les contacts) ! 
J'ai fait une réinit de la PMU en appuyant sur le petit bouton sous le clavier comme indiqué par Apple mais ça n'a rien changé. 
Je signale que la vieille batterie d'origine n'est pas atteinte par ce problème. Elle se recharge jusqu'à 100% en une seule fois.
Le problème s'est déclaré alors que j'étais en 10.3.2. Depuis, je suis passé en 10.3.3 et ça n'a rien changé.
Ça me met d'autant plus les boules que j'ai une capacité de plus de 4700 mAh sur cette nouvelle batterie, ce qui est plutôt pas mal!

Si quelqu'un a une idée sur ce problème, elle est bienvenue.

Évidemment, aboubatteries accepte de faire l'échange, mais qui me dit que ça ne va pas recommencer???

À plus et merci pour vos réponses. 

(posté sur Macbidouille sans aucune réponse, espèrons que quelqu'un ici aura une suggestion)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Mars 2004)

Je vais peut-être dire une annerie, mais ta batterie n'aurait-elle pas une mémoire de charge ?

Alors il suffirait de la charger à son maximum, ensuite la vider, et ainsi de suite afin de voir si elle récupère sa capacité.


----------



## endymion (25 Mars 2004)

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là. 
Elle n'a pas perdu sa capacité. Au contraire:

Je peux la charger à fond, mais UNIQUEMENT en passant par des étapes de environ 6%.

C'est comme si elle envoyait un message au PMU pour lui dire qu'elle est pleine toutes les 10 minutes ou tous les 6% environ (difficile de dire si c'est le temps ou la quantité qui déclenche le phénomène).

Je vais la renvoyer. Aboutbatteries dit que ça peut être un pb avec la batterie elle-même. Bizarre, bizarre...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2004)

Tu as ou faire un diagnostic de la batterie avec les outils de Apple


----------

